# test your steady hand!



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

try to navigate using ur mouse and try not to touch the sides, there are 4 levels. its a fun, but make sure to turn the volume up cause the sound helps.
:baby13:

http://www.winterrowd.com/maze.swf


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

That is probably one of the greatest internet games ever. an instant classic.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Curious EMT said:


>


ahh come on! its a "FUN" game =D>


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> try to navigate using ur mouse and try not to touch the sides, there are 4 levels. its a fun, but make sure to turn the volume up cause the sound helps.
> :baby13:
> 
> http://www.winterrowd.com/maze.swf


 Thanks for scaring the piss out of me...and just before bed....I might have some nightmares tonight:wm: . LOL!!!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

ok NOT COOL! i was doing so well too


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i had one of my daughters sitting next to me & she cried!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

That is cheap I know I didnt touch the side and the stupid thing poped up I wanted to keep going!


----------

